# How to pass the NJATC Aptitude Test



## Tstackz (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey I am a 26 year old female that’s looking to become a electrician but my math isn’t to go at all also I applied at my local union last week but I am I need of anything that can help me pass the test in a month or so,they had gave me a booklet that have sample question but I have done some research and other informed those will not be on the test also I am located in Maryland so what do I do PLEASE HELP


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Kahn Academy -- it's FREE and on the Internet.

Google it.

You have to learn the material... and take your own tests.


----------



## Tstackz (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes thanks you but what test do I pick on that site


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Math.


----------



## Tstackz (Jan 29, 2018)

So I will have to study all the math


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Tstackz said:


> So I will have to study all the math


No, just algebra, and trig., and just the basics. Fractions are worth brushing up on. But don't sweat it, it's not that difficult.


----------



## Tstackz (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay if I can ask would you say the aptitude Test is hard also would that all
I will need to study


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Tstackz said:


> Okay if I can ask would you say the aptitude Test is hard also would that all
> I will need to study


Ohm's law is good to know, but if you know basic math, just refresh yourself on basic trig. and algebra, and you should be okay. Some people say it's "hard", but if you had decent grades in high school, it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Tstackz (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes that’s what I am saying I wasn’t to good in math


----------



## streetliter (Apr 13, 2013)

If your willing to pony up 130 bucks you can do the njatc online tech math course ...it'll pay off in the long run...


----------

